# AR10 308 20 inch service rifle barrel



## Bamban (Mar 14, 2020)

This is the 1st chambering job with the PM1440TV.

Watch "PM1440TV 1st Chambering Checking Start Of Chamber" on YouTube





Watch "PM1440TV 1st Chambering Job Checking Body Runout" on YouTube





Watch "PM1440TV 1st Chambering Job Checking Neck Runout" on YouTube


----------



## rwm (Mar 15, 2020)

In that last video it has a heartbeat?!


----------



## Bamban (Mar 16, 2020)

rwm said:


> In that last video it has a heartbeat?!



That was checking the lands to groove. I grabbed to wrong video.


----------

